# Midge



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Last night one of Freyja's puppies left us for the bridge. She was just so tiny her little body could not cope.

She had been suckling both of the bottle and of her mum but Freyja had pushed her away and I held her and we all sat and stroked her as she took her last breathes. We tried everything to help her but nothing did and it was her time to go. I trust Freyja's instinct and think she knew there was something wrong with her she had been looking after her the same as the others but suddenly didn't seem to want her.

She was just too pefect for this world and so had to be taken from us to be an angel

R I P my little sweetie you weren't with us for long about 40 hours old but will be greatly missed Run free with William and Dinky they will look after you now.:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Run free little Midge...on loan for a short while but touched the hearts of many, RIP sweetheart xxxxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

sorry about your loss..sleep well lil baby...


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Poor midge sorry to hear this


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so sorry,
michelle x run free little baby.


----------



## NicolaG (Jan 28, 2011)

RIP poor little baby xx


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

RIP Midge x


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww, I'm so sorry. x

RIP little Midge - You'll be missed.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Sooooooooooo sorry, run free midge.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awww hun im sooo sorry , I know your heart must be breaking 

RIP sweet little Midge
xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very sorry :sad: run free at the bridge brave little Midge xxx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that . 

Run Free little Midge . x x


----------

